# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی انجمن کنکور 32 ... | ah.at |

## Parniya

*هر بار یکی از اعضا ( فعال! ) رو یهویی انتخاب میکنیم* 
*
و شما به سوالات گذاشته شده !! جواب میدید بی زحمت ! 

نفر سی و دوم ...

* *ah.at*

*

دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید 

هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :
مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه ها ! 

دوستانی ک خوششون نمیاد از شوک پ خ بدن ک تاپیکشون بسته شه*

----------


## MeysAM1999

*1**. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟پزشکی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟من که ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟100%

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟نمیدونم

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟19 شایدم 20

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟با همه جوره

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی):از اونجایی که ترکیب داداش سجاد(8MIT8) و داداش سعید(saeed735)بهش لقب ساعد رو میدم!!

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسک از این میترسه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟تا حالا فکر نکردم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Y (518): 
*
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟اصلا!لیاقتش بیشتر از ایناس*@Araz*

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ویژگی بد که نداره-دومی رو هم زیاده نمیدونم کدومو بگم

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* :Y (694): *

17. ی ارزو واسش :داداش امیر حسین!آرزو می کنم به همه آرزوهات برسی

18.ی نصیحت :من کوچیک تر از اونیم که بخوام نصیحتش کنم*

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟پزشکی 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟باید فکر کنم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟صد در صد

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه بچه خوئبیه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟منو سواله میپرسی؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟بهش امتیاز مخالف بدی!

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟هیچکی

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟فقط با من

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)رنگو

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟فرار میکنه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟عجب سوالایی میپرسیا

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟خوده خودشه

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟از سرشم زیاده

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟بد که نداره یکی از بهترین دوستامه 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟رنگ ابیش رو مخه!

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :هزار تومن پول!

17. ی ارزو واسش :ایشالا اول سالمو زنده باشه هم خودش هم خونوادش دوم ارزو میکنم به ارزوش که پزشکیه برسه

18.ی نصیحت :تو ی پزشک میشی شک نکن*

----------


## roshana

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ پزشکی،ولی هرچی باشه خیلی موفقه 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت که تو سایت کرده؟  تا حالا من چیزی ندیدم  خیلی گُله

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ آره کلی هوادار ساخته واس خودش 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه  گاهی مثلا 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نمیدونم خودش اعتراف کنه  

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ روی این که کسی درست جمع بندی نکنه 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 21 نفر ! 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ نمیدونم با همه خوبه  با دخترا 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)  خودش میدونه، "تیه سوز"

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسک به ابدیت میپیونده  

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟  جانی دپ  نمیدونم چرا 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ این*  :Y (407): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ مدیریت حقشه اصن 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ ویژگی بد نمیدونم،مهربونه خیلی 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ نمیدونم خب  اکانتش  

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : هدیه :*  :Y (389): *

17. ی ارزو واسش : موفقیت،لبخند،خوشبختی ! (شد سه تا  )

18.ی نصیحت : مسواک بزن،زن نگیر،جوراباتو خودت بشور 

پسرم قابل نداشت    @ah.at*

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ کشیک بدع پروفایل مردم !!!  شوخی کردم ! پزشکی که نیتش اینه درجه کاربریش برع بالا ! (واسع علت ر.ش به سوال بعد*  :Yahoo (23): *)

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ پست میزاشت به نیت اینکه درجه کاربریش بره بالا ولی نامرد میگفت در راه خدا اینکارو میکنم واسه صوابش !

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ خخخخخخخ فقط خواجه حافظ شیرازی که اونم هم بند منه تو برزخ باهاش دوست نیست !!!

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ دللللللللتتتتتتتتت مییییییییاااااااااددددددد ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!! عجبااااااااا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ منو + فاطمه4247 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ به رفتارش گیر بدی !!!

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ میدان مغناطیسی درست میکنه !! مث آهنربا جذبش میشن اونم تو 3 کوانتوم ثانیه اول !

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ خخخخ بشمار ببین تو فرنداش چنتا دختر چنتا پسر هس !

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ ماجراجوی بیباک !

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسک باهاش دوست میشع ! 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ پرویز پرستویی ! خخخخخ شوخی کردم بابا ! یاد پسر خالم می افتم**

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟   اون سیبیلو وسطی که هی بالا پایین میرع !

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ حرووووووومششششعععععععع ! (نیتش خیر نبود واسه پستا !) 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ دلتتتت میااااد از همه چیش خوشم میاد ماااااااههههه !

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ به پای مال خودم نمیرسع !

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : یه ژیلت بهش میدم ریشش رو بزنه !!! ببخشید دیگه امیر حسینجان دستم تنگه وگرنه ماشین ریش تراش میدادم !* :Y (535): *

17. ی ارزو واسش : همیشه همین که هست باشع !

18.ی نصیحت : کمتر تو کار مردم سرک بکش !  (شوخی کردم ! هرکار دلت میخواد بکن ! تو اصن بازیکن لیبروئی تو انجمن !)


بیاااااااااااا بخخخخخخخخخلللللللمممممم پسسسسرمممم !*

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ پزشکی +مشاور درسی بیستر برنامه ریزی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟خخخخ نمیشه بگم 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ چ جورم کل استان مرکزی شیفتشه 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نع پسر خوفیع

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ بیلمرم 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟فک کنم ب مهمونی ها حساس باشه

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ دقیقه اول 20

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟دقت نکردم

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) ***سمج

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسک از این 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بعله

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟ویژگی بد فک نکنم داشته باشع از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟اینک همیشه شاد و خندونه 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ بد نیس

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :داداش امیر حسین ان شاءلله همیشه لبت خندون باشه و تو تمام مراحل زندگیت موفق باشی

18.ی نصیحت :کوچیک تر از این حرفام

**@ah.at*

----------


## nzn

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟پزشک

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟نمیدونم 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟چجورم.

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نههه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟باید مطمئن شم،بعد جواب میدم :Yahoo (1): 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟امتیاز منفی بدی...

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟20

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟با هر دوشون :Yahoo (21): 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)خوش خنده :Yahoo (1): 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسک از امیرحسین.

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یاد خودش فقط

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (8): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟صد در صد.

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟از اینکه خیلی دوست داره به بقیه کمک کنه خوشم میاد...

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟سایز فونتش یکم زیادی بزرگه 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : :Y (467): 

17. ی ارزو واسش :انشالله به هرچی که تو دلته برسی.

18.ی نصیحت :

----------


## Egotist

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ دکتر با روپوش سفید

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ -

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ 

همینکه من نمیشناسمش و جزوء دوستای مجازیش 

نیستم نشون میده موفق بوده : ))

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نوج

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ -

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ سفیدیش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

21

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ -


9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

مهربون و دلنشینِ سفید

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

باز این سوال شخمیه:/

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

سفید برفی

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ اوهوم

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

نمیشناسمش : دی

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خوجمله

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 






یک راند دیگر مبارزه کن
وقتی پاهایت چنان خسته‌اند 
که به‌زور راه می‌روی، 
یک راند دیگر مبارزه کن،
وقتی بازوهایت چنان خسته‌اند 
که قدرت گاردگرفتن نداری، 
یک راند دیگر مبارزه کن،
وقتی که خون از دماغت جاری است و چشمانت سیاهی می‌رود 
و چنان خسته‌ای که  آرزوی می کنی حریف با مشتی محکم به دهانت کار را تمام می‌کند، 
یک راند دیگر مبارزه کن.
و به‌یاد داشته باش!
فردی که یک راند دیگر مبارزه می‌کند
هرگز شکست نمی‌خورد.





17. ی ارزو واسش : خوشبختی و خرسندی

18.ی نصیحت : خیلی درگیر تایپیک درسی و این داستاناس

برای ادمای مجازی زیاد وقت نزار 





*

----------


## Ali.N

اعتراف میکنم این جواب دادن داره-جوووووووووووون اذیته !!!! :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
متخصص پوست
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نمیدونم!!!
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
فکر نکنم تو فکرش باشه!
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
خودشو با منو!!!!!!!!!دی
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
روی تاپیکاش!
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
0/5نفر* :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (10): --نه شوخی کردم-دلشو نمیشکنم 7تا10 :Yahoo (10): *
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
پسرا!دی×
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
ای بابا این شئونات نمیذاره که!* :Yahoo (21): *
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
لهش میکنه
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
عجیبه!هر چی فکر میکنم......-(نه شوخی کردم پسر شجاع* :Yahoo (10):  :Yahoo (94): )*
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Yahoo (16): *
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
اره تازه کمشه* :Yahoo (8): *
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
نمیدونم--زود جوابتو میده/پیگیر کار هست
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
ندارم!
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
* :Yahoo (6):  :Yahoo (6):  :Y (454): *
17. ی ارزو واسش :
خوشبختی و موفقت در همه زمینه ها مخصوصا در کنکور
18.ی نصیحت :
نصیحت نه!توصیه:درسسسسسسسسسسس*

----------


## KowsarDDC

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ پزشک متخصص

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ کار ضایعی ندیدم

3.فــکر می کنی تو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ آره

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه اصلا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ اممممم خخخخ

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ بهش بگی قهرم 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ پونزده نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟پسر و سکوت به احترام خودم خخخخ

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) Supervisor

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسک از این،البته با اون دمپاییِ دستش که میدونم جریانو

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟* :Y (487): *

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟￼* :Yahoo (1): *
**
13.بنظرت درجه کاربریش حقشه؟؟ بله

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟ از کدوم خوشت میاد؟؟ویژگی بد نداشته تا حالا.....از اینکه انرژی مثبت میده خوشم میاد

**15.نظرت راجع به اکانتش؟؟ خوبه راضی ام خخخخ
**
16. یه هدیه بهش بده:
**

17. یه آرزو واسش؟؟امیدوارم به همه ی آرزوات برررررسی

18. یه نصیحت: اممممم نه آغوووو این حرفا چیه*

----------


## laleh74

*سلام 
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ مشاوره کنکور* :Y (669): *

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ تو چت باکس از رنگ فونت من استفاده کرد.این کار خوبی نبود

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ تو پیج هرکس میرم میبینم فعالیتش واسشون اومده..دوست همه هس* :Y (620): *

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه وجدانا* :Y (674): *

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ شخص خاصی رو نه..آلبوم منو دوس داره* :Y (673): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟*  :Y (582): *

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ اگه سعی کنه 10

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ جفتش

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) این یکی از سختترین سوالاس

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ تصمیمو میزارم به عهده ی سوسک* :Y (402): (البته این عنکبوته..لطفا رسیدگی کنن مدیرا.اینجا شکلک سوسک نیازه)*

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یکی تو همینجا..نمیشه  گفت (آقای اسطوره )

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Y (502): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ خیلی سعی کرد مدیر بخش مشاوره شه اما نشد 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ زیاد در ارتباط نبودیم ولی خوب اینه که هر کمکی از دستش بر بیاد انجام میده* :Yahoo (83): *

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟*  :Y (582): *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : هدیه ی معنوی* :Y (694):   :Yahoo (4): *

17. ی ارزو واسش : به خواسته ی دلش برسه و از سینگلی خارج شه

18.ی نصیحت : یکی میخواد خودمو نصیحت کنه*

----------


## Dr Baq3r

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟فیزیوتراپ-دامپزشک

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟دقیقا کدومش (  )

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟آره خب

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟@Araz*  :Yahoo (23): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟پستاش حذف بشن

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟14.5 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟فرقی نمیکنه براش 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)ah.at

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟بستگی داره کجا ببینه - تو دست شویی (  ) تو حمام ....

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟نمیدونم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Yahoo (83): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟کدوم درجه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟کلا ازش خوشم نمیاد  

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟نمیدونم

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* :Y (454): *

17. ی ارزو واسش :موفق بشه

18.ی نصیحت :موفق شو*

----------


## _7challenger6_

*بچه خوبیه . مشاوره میده . بامن وهمه رفیقه . درسشم خوبه .این سومین کنکورشو بترکونه پزشکی بیاره به خواست خدا.
مختصر ومفید .کم حجم و مقوی گفتم
به قول شاعر :کم گوی و گزیده گوی چون در...........*

----------


## fafa.Mmr

از اونجایی که با گوشی حال ندارم سوالات را کپی کنم!!!و لپ تاپمم توی شارژه و صبر ندارم شارژ بشه هر سوالی که به ذهنم رسید میگم!!!!!!!!!توی شغل دندان پزشکی تصورش میکنم!توی دوست یابی که خیلی موفق بوده کسی که500 تا داشته باشه!!!!حساسیتش روی تاپیک هاییه که مدیریت حذف میکنه!!!توی انجمن فکر کنم مدیریت را دوست داشته باشه!!!نه تنها از سوسک نمیترسد بلکه اگر سوسک را ببیند انرا به دونیم کرده و به رتیل میدهد تا بخورد!!!یه نصیحت کمتر بیا انجمن که از هفت هزار به هشت هزار برسی حیفه موهاتو اینجا سفید کنی!!ارزوم اینه مووفق بشه!!!!یه هدیه :کتاب تست زیست الگو و پرسمان فیزیک و فیل شیمی انشا ا... که مبارکت باشه

----------


## opposite

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟مافیا یا همون قاچاقچی گردن کلفت البته واسه رد گم کردن آرایشگره

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ من که چیزی ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ تقریبا کم

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ آروغ زدن!

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر  جذبش می شن؟ بستگی به جمع داره اگه کنکوری باشن 18 نفر-اگه نباشن 3-4 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ به نظر من با دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) خوشتیپ

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ یه نگاه میندازن به هم و از کنار هم رد میشن

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ پسر خالم و یکی از دوستام

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ از درجه ها خبر ندارم حتما حقش بوده که بهش دادن

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ویژگی بد ندیدم _شاید از اونایی که خیلی زود با ایشون گرم بگیرن خوشش نیاد_.عالمانه حرف میزنه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ نظر خاصی ندارم

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : یه خودکار zebra آبی دارم الان در دسترسه بیاد بگیره ازم

17. ی ارزو واسش : موفق باشه(به عشقش برسه)

18.ی نصیحت :در جایگاه نصیحت نیستم*
 :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Swallow

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ مشاور-معلم 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ هیچی ابروی منو برد فقط  تو این سایت ! 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ اره 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ ن بچه باحالیه ! اگه انقده خخخخخ خخخخخ خخخخخ نکنه ! 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ ممیدونم ! 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ یکی از پستاش انتقاد کنه 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 11

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ both of them ! 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)* *:  ننه جــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ون** 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ هر دو از هم 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟  پسر داییم ! چون خیلی باش کل کل میکنم..بش میگم ی چی نگو بدم میاد تا اخر عمرم میگه  

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ عالهههه ! 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ این ک خودمونیه خوبه و هم اینکه احترام میذاره  ! چیز بدی هم ازش ندیدم 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ no idea !

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش : با عشقش با هم فارغ از تحصیل شن ! 

18.ی نصیحت : اهل نصیحت نیستم !*

----------


## ah.at

*up

بیاید نظر بدید خووووووو*

----------


## ezio auditore77

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ مددیار اجتماعی(انجیو)* :Yahoo (20): *

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟* نمیدونم...*

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ آره روابطش قویه

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه پسر خوبیه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ خانواده

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟30 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ دخترا(100%اصلا شک نکن)

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) آسپرین بچه

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ باهم رفیقن

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ دهقان فداکار

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Y (630): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ آره خیلی پرکاره

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ ؟؟؟؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ کمی غلط اندازه اوایل فک میکردم اسمش احده* :Yahoo (117): *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :*  :Yahoo (8): *

17. ی ارزو واسش : موفقیت درکنکور

18.ی نصیحت :*

----------


## namkarbary

*راستش من خیلی بد شوخی میکنم برا همین ممکنه ناراحت بشه طرف،ولی چون خیلی Ah.at پسر خوبیه خیلی بد نمیگم....
امیدوارم نارحت نشی!
اینا همش فانه...

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟کیسه کشی و مدلینگ!!!!!!!

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟زیاد حرف میزنه...خخخ میکنه انگار چیزی تو حلق گیر کرده...

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ هرکی من دوستش باشم یعنی تو دوست یابی موفق بوده!!!!!!

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ وقتی رپلیه داره خخخ میزنه آره

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟چمی دونم...

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ ابروهاش زیاد کلفت نشه

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر  جذبش می  شن؟ همه فرار میکنن

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ دقت نکردم 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ سیبیل خفن!

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ این چه سوالیه!!...از خاله پرنیا بعید بود!

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ هالک شگفت انگیز!

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟


13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ زیادم هست!

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟رفیق بامرامیه...سعی میکنه به بچها کمک کنه...یسری از رفتارهاشم شبیه دختراست!!!!!

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ قابل تحمل

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

آهنگ

17. ی ارزو واسش : کمتر حرف بزنه...وگرنه بهش زن نمیدن!

18.ی نصیحت :اوصیکم به تقوالله!
و اینکه یک وقت سمت بانجی جامپینگ نری...به استایلت نمی خوره!!!!


حالا اینو جدا از شوخی میگم:

ببیند خیلی از کارهایی که ah.at میکنه و اطلاعاتی که به بچها میده رو ما هم بلدیم  ولی ممکنه بگیم چرا باید الکی وقت خودمونو هدر بدیم ...
ولی ایشون قلب بزرگی داره که همیشه از وقت خودش میزنه اطلاعاتشو در اختیار بچها قرار میده ...این خیلی خوبه...
موفق پیروز باشی
یاعلی..
*

----------


## N3DA

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ان شاءالله پزشک 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ خیلی وقت نیس میشناسمشون

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟قطعا.از پست های بچه ها اینطور میشه برداشت کرد

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه بنده خدا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟در جریان نیستم 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟انتقاد بیخود از پست هاش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟دست کم ده نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟هر دو.تبعیض جنسیتی قائل نمیشه فک کنم 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) همیشه حاضر در صحنه 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ نمدونم 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بله اما به امید ارتقا درجه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟اینکه پاسخگوــه پچه هاست خیلی ارزشمنده.ویژگی بد هم که همه داریم  خودم الی ماشاالله 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ مفید

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : براشون تو سوال پایین یه  آرزوی خوب میکنم 

17. ی ارزو واسش :امیـــــــــــــدوارم این همه که به داد ملت میرسین و تو برنامه ریزی ها کمکشون میکنین،خدا کمکتون کنه و امسال رو بترکووونین.

18.ی نصیحت : ان شاءالله که اکتیو بودن زیادشون اینجا به درسشون لطمه نزنه.خلاصه اگه احساس کردین کمک به بچه ها به جای درس داره میشه الویتتون،لطفا خود خواه بشید 


*

----------


## ah.at

*یا میاین نظر میدین یا بیام براتووووون*

----------


## zahra.2015

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟پزشکی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟نمیدونم من چیزی ندیدم بهتره خودش اعتراف کنه در آخر این تاپیک

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بلی بلی بلی چرا ک ن

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟اصلا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نمیدونم 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ نمیدونم آها ولی فک کنم از این ک ازدستش ناراحت باشی  رو اینا حساس

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ بستگی داره ولی درکل بالای15 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟  نمیدونم باید برم لیست دوستاش ببینم بعد شاید فهمیدم

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ مسلما سوسک میترسه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ خب من هرچی ازش پرسیدم تونسته جوابشو بده نمیدونم حالا یا خودش میدونسته یا پیدا میکرده ب هر حال استاد همه چی دون -مهربونم هست یاد خرسای مهربونم میفتم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بله

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟تموم ویژگی هاش خوبه من بدی ندیدم ازش

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : نمدونم باس فک کنم

17. ی ارزو واسش : چ تو زندگی و کار چ تو درس موفق  باشی و سلامت خدام همیشه پشت و پناهت باشه

18.ی نصیحت : بیخیال باو خودمو باید یکی نصیحت کنه

*

----------

